# 6 Weeks old today! Lot's of cuteness :D



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, my gorgeous little babies are 6 weeks old today! ... of course I mean my girl's babies 

On with the pictures!

*Tinks*




























*Itty*










*Itty & Chaz*










*Cain 60's style!*










*Cain with his ball*










*Chaz*










*Group shot*










*Oh and Chaz thought something was highly amusing!*








Thanks for looking at the kits 6 week album :lol:

Jo xxx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww what stunning babies 

Love the one with the kitten with the ball


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you! 

Cain is quite protective of HIS ball :lol:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I love them all! They are gorgeous kittens and gorgeous photos.... :thumbup: :thumbup:

Well done. X


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lmao!

what on earth did you do to tinks in that last solo pic of her?

"if looks could kill" :lol:


still lovin chaz though, but they are all such pretty kittens!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

wow mate all those pics are frameable they are lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful ...........................:thumbup:..:thumbup:..


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

:001_wub:Fantastic pictures and your babies are divine - I want them all


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Matrix/Logan said:


> I love them all! They are gorgeous kittens and gorgeous photos.... :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Well done. X


Thank you! 



billyboysmammy said:


> lmao!
> 
> what on earth did you do to tinks in that last solo pic of her?
> 
> ...


Yeah I stuck that one in as I think she looks like a right madame! :lol:

Thanks hun 



Waterlily said:


> wow mate all those pics are frameable they are lovely


Thanks! 



colliemerles said:


> beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful ...........................:thumbup:..:thumbup:..


 Cheers!



Baby British said:


> :001_wub:Fantastic pictures and your babies are divine - I want them all


You can't have them  But thanks


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow they are stunning pictures!!:eek6: - kitties are gorgeous! esp love the one of Tinks on the sofa looking like butter wouldnt melt and the last smiley one!  beautiful! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Fantastic pictures and fantastic kitten. I am assuming by some of the names you are an emmerdale fan?!?!:lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: SPot on! We were watching a recording of that nights Emmerdale when they were being born  It's my hubbies idea, it kind of stuck 

Tinks is short for Tinkerbell
Itty is short for Charity
Chaz is short for Chastity
Cain ... well is Cain.

The Dingle clan :lol:


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Absolutely, unbelievably adorable


----------



## Shinners (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow!How gorgeous are those cuties!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you Cherry and Shinners


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Far too cute, lovely shots too
xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you very much Sarah


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

I want them all, Unfortunately, my dogs play rough, but they are very beautiful, and love the shots
xx


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

what gorgeous kittens you have i love their facial expressions in them and very good photographs


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

What camera do you use? those pictures are not only cute, but amazingly in focus to! :eek6:

Aloevera x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Gorgeous kitties and brilliant pics. :thumbup: That last one of Chaz is just begging for a caption competition or a slot on Lolcats!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

dottylotty said:


> what gorgeous kittens you have i love their facial expressions in them and very good photographs


Thank you 



aloevera said:


> What camera do you use? those pictures are not only cute, but amazingly in focus to! :eek6:
> 
> Aloevera x


I use a Canon 40D DSLR it takes a lot of practice but once you get the hang of it it pays off.



Spellweaver said:


> Gorgeous kitties and brilliant pics. :thumbup: That last one of Chaz is just begging for a caption competition or a slot on Lolcats!


Thank you ... but I can't stand Lolcats :lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Thank you ... but I can't stand Lolcats :lol:


Heh heh - each to their own!  I love em so it was a compliment hun, honest!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Havent they grown!! they are gorgeous! -- do you think you will do it again then?

D xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

deedeedee said:


> Havent they grown!! they are gorgeous! -- do you think you will do it again then?
> 
> D xx


 Yes, Itty told me the other day that she would very much like to be a mummy some day


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

I had a feeling you would Will you let your girl have another litter?

D xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

No, I don't think so. She has done such a fabulous job, I'd hate to tempt fate on another litter from her. I know that probably sounds weird, but I just have a feeling it would go pear shaped with a second litter.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

This is lily's 2nd litter and has gone wonderfully, she moved them a bit more but once settled everything has been great. 

You may change your mind

D x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Shhhhhh ..... :lol:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

ha ha


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: love Tinks  but they are all turning into fantastic paws :thumbup: think me & you are gonna fall out if you carry on teasing  :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: Now how am I teasing you?

Cain is still looking for a new mummy and daddy you know  No firm interest or deposit made as of yet.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> :lol: Now how am I teasing you?
> 
> Cain is still looking for a new mummy and daddy you know  No firm interest or deposit made as of yet.


OMG really, he is my favourite, think we would have divorce though if I had him


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

*** Wrings hands with glee and naughty look on face while saying "revenge is mine"***

Oh reeeeally? Is that soooo?


:lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh why's a small matter of a divorce getting in your way :lol: I would love to but very empty pockets at the mo  thanks to the vet world


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are so beautiful & fab pics aswell!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Cleo


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww I missed this. Cain is to die for.  Me & hubby are silently looking at him. saying nothing, surrounded with raggies.

How on earth did you get such good pics ?

Which camera ? I need one of them too.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Aww I missed this. Cain is to die for.  Me & hubby are silently looking at him. saying nothing, surrounded with raggies.
> 
> How on earth did you get such good pics ?
> 
> Which camera ? I need one of them too.


*snigger snigger*

You know Cain is very soft, and loooooves cuddles. He would fit right in with Raggies I'm sure 

It's a Canon 40D DSLR I use hon. Loads of money, and lots of practice


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> *snigger snigger*
> 
> It's a Canon 40D DSLR I use hon. Loads of money, and lots of practice


Which I have neither of.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

awww wow !!!!

How beautiful are they !!! - are you keeping any? tinks has fab colouring !!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah we are keep Tinks and Itty!


----------



## Felixfromwales (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW
Stunning and so cute


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

mellowma said:


> How on earth did you get such good pics ?
> 
> Which camera ? I need one of them too.


Don't assume that having the same camera will get you pics this good!

Jo is a photographic genius! I've looked at many professional pet portrait photographers, and can't find a single one that gets near Jo's work. Checkout her website for some truly stunning photography of varied subjects.

The kittens are growing up beautifully.

Jo, once you've had that instinctive feeling that one litter from Rilly is enough, I believe you should honour it. If it was just a case of "shall I or shan't I", then that's one thing, but having that instinctive feeling is another.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

dharma66 said:


> Don't assume that having the same camera will get you pics this good!
> 
> Jo is a photographic genius! I've looked at many professional pet portrait photographers, and can't find a single one that gets near Jo's work. Checkout her website for some truly stunning photography of varied subjects.
> 
> ...


 Oooh I say  Thank you very much for such lovely compliments 

I haven't cancelled her appointment for next weeks check over, so I think my gut is telling me to go ahead and have her spayed.

By the way folks, the 7 week old shoot can be found in the Cat gallery forum now


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:scared: I dare'nt look


----------



## Emma76 (Jun 20, 2010)

They really are beautiful kittens - amazing pictures of them all, it takes a natural talent to capture those sorts of photos. 

Cain is adorable - I can't believe nobody has snapped him up. Please tell me you live somewhere remote that's only accessible by boat so I'm not tempted...?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: Derby isn't that far away 

Thanks by the way


----------

